# Gesshin Ajikataya Kurouchi Wa-Gyutos BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Sep 9, 2013)

Gesshin Ajikataya Kurouchi Wa-Gyutos BACK IN STOCK
*After spending time with him this year, this run of them is much thinner, both at the spine, and behind the edge... they look really nice.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/hinoura/ajikataya.html


----------



## Lefty (Sep 10, 2013)

I like this, "supporting the young guy" thing you're doing. You should show these in action!


----------



## ramenlegend (Sep 10, 2013)

yes, kurouchi are really growing on me. I would love to see a video of these.


----------

